# Electric Scooter



## WCRiot (Nov 25, 2007)

I am looking for some Ev'ers that have built their own electric scooter. I was going to go buy a used electric scooter but I want to be creative and build my own.

I was looking for some info. on what hardware I need exactly? Do i want a controller? Do I want an amp?

I was honestly thinking of having the batteries hooked up to a switch which goes to the motor. This is a nice and simple way to make it work right? I don't really need to have different throttle positions, on off works fine.

How would you go about doing this?


----------



## Ron Atkinson (Apr 17, 2008)

no orthopaedic surgeon would agree with you sir, the sudden 0-20mph would damage your spinal column without doubt, apart from the damage to the motor etc. The "soft" start of a controlleer is therefore super-necessary. If you test drive a ready built scooter and just give the throttle a big "twist" then you'll experience some of what I mean.


----------



## WCRiot (Nov 25, 2007)

Ron Atkinson said:


> no orthopaedic surgeon would agree with you sir, the sudden 0-20mph would damage your spinal column without doubt, apart from the damage to the motor etc. The "soft" start of a controlleer is therefore super-necessary. If you test drive a ready built scooter and just give the throttle a big "twist" then you'll experience some of what I mean.


I was waiting for this. But with a proper gear ratio, the scooter could start slowly and build its speed.

ALSO, electric racing go karts are a straight on/off switch. There isn't really much whip lash. This is really why I thought it could be done.

Where would I find a controller anyways? I have seen some on Ebay but, are those controllers usable for my application?


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

You could try TNC Scooters they have controllers and motors up to about 1kW and up to 60 volts. I've bought some parts off them to build a Childs electric kart but as I haven't finished yet I cannot really comment on the reliability of the bits.


----------

